
Young IT workers disillusioned, hard to hold, survey says - drm237
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2008/011008-young-workers-hard-to-retain.html
======
mironathetin
Thats a good thing to learn for the companies. Reputation of high qualified it
staff is often very bad. Time to change that as long as the market allows it.
(No, I am not among the 18-30, I am 43, and still the youngsters are right!).

